# Crown



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

Anybody out here use the new Crown class D units. Should I think about using one as a sub bass amp??

Thanx


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I use the Crown XLS 1000's for power my front speakers but not for the sub. I have a friend that uses the XLS1500 for his DIY sub and has no complaints.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

The Crown XLS Drivecore series amplifiers are well suited to a variety of home theater applications. Should work well for a subwoofer amp. Even has 4th order low pass filter capability 50Hz and up.


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

jackfish said:


> The Crown XLS Drivecore series amplifiers are well suited to a variety of home theater applications. Should work well for a subwoofer amp. Even has 4th order low pass filter capability 50Hz and up.


Yes I just picked a xls 2500 up and I seldem see the first LED pop with a pair of SVS 20-39 subs....... great


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

I use a XLS1000 to power a 15" Dayton Ultimax DIY sub and I have been very pleased with the results.


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

whitey019 said:


> I use a XLS1000 to power a 15" Dayton Ultimax DIY sub and I have been very pleased with the results.


How big is your room?
They are great


----------



## whitey019 (Feb 2, 2013)

It's utilized in the basement with my families second system and the room is 24x12x7. It is not a refined as my SVS SB13-Ultra that is part of my primary system, but it really rocks the whole house :hsd:.


----------



## beek (Oct 25, 2006)

whitey019 said:


> It's utilized in the basement with my families second system and the room is 24x12x7. It is not a refined as my SVS SB13-Ultra that is part of my primary system, but it really rocks the whole house :hsd:.


I am in a 12.5 x 30 space along the middle third of the long wall with some bass traps & diffusion in the right places.


----------

